# Battery, which one?



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

A rather simple question about a battery for an R32 GTR.

Does it realy need to be a specific size and spec?

Also am I correct in saying that a Mirca battery is the same fitted to the Skylines?

I'm not at home but want to order a new one, I'm looking at a Bosch S3 002, 400A & 45Ah.

Thanks

Baz


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Needs to have the small japanese terminals. Cant go wrong with an Optima Yellowtop. Just bought one for my GTR because the battery dies after 4 days, though I am beginning to suspect its being drained by something :nervous:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Do the Optima batteries come with the smaller terminals? And where can these be purchased from?

I purchased my last battery from MDS Battery. But this was a regular battery which didn't last long due to non-use!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

It's quite difficult to find a battery with small termainals, so I'll be swapping the connections on the cables for ease I think.

I'm not looking to spend a fortune on a battery, the GTR doesn't get that much use so I will see the battery as a consumable. The Bosch I have seen was bought brand new but not fitted, it's around the corner from where I live and is going cheap.

Some of the Optima's can be fitteds with different terminal sizes, I had a redtop race battery on my matte black R32 GTR.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Optima Yellow Top YT S 2.7RJ (Japanese Terminals) (Reversed) (8072-176) YTS2.7RJ YTR2.7J AGM - Optima Batteries - Optima Yellow Top Batteries


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Note the orientation of the terminals in the link I posted - they suit an R33 (and therefore I assume R34 as well). Dont know the position of the terminals in an R32, but that site does the other orientation as well.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Dan. Bookmarked that link. Are these okay to use with the CTEK chargers?


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't see why not. Mine was connected to a CTEK over winter.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Excellent stuff. Thanks.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm sure the R32 has oposite terminals aswell


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

save your pennies and get one of the varta asia types,

Varta Asia Car Batteries - Car Batteries

i had a optima yellow in the link and it died suddenly in less than 3yrs, and that was with using a ctek in the right mode, now using the varta in the same manner (topping up with ctek inbetween drives) and its been fine.

Battery drain is probably due to alarm and/or tracker backup battery needing changing.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

never did it on my Skyline, but I installed twin Odyssey PC925s in my Audi RS6. Tiny little things - one is tucked in either side of the boot, hidden in the bottom of cargo bays.

if I still had my Skyline, and had it WITH me, I'd have done the same swap. Note - I relocated the battery to the boot.

I had a maddening electrical drain that plagued me for two years. Then suddenly, it just went away. Don't think I did anything; the car was done and I was just driving it, not tinkering with anything. Bizarre.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi mates, I don't have understood what should be the maximum size and power battery for a R34 GTR...


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

Just get the Halford one with big crank power.  I change the terminal in mine to the big ones and works perfect every time. also it comes with 3 years warranty so if it dies just bring it back to your local store and get a new one for free.  I haven't used my car for a few months and when I start it again the battery doesnt seem so great from charging and goinf all flat all the time so I took it back and say there is a fult on the battery and they swap it with out even asking and my battery is just over 2 years old.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

as above get a decent size battery and change the terminals to a larger size, that way you can fit a standard size battery because if your like me, my car tends to be a bit of a garage queen,i would go to start it and it would be flat so i had a large battery fitted in the boot,also when my car has been sitting there that amount of time i turn it over until the oil light goes out that way i no I've got good oil pressure,especially as it may have sat there 6-8 weeks sometimes.




simon


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Nissan Micra Battery works fine... Just got one for my car. Comes with the right micro terminals and fits the tray as the standard one does...


----------



## dragyth (Oct 21, 2008)

P3RV3RT said:


> I'm sure the R32 has oposite terminals aswell


R32 has the ground terminal on the left hand side when you're looking directly at the engine (next to the wing).

Also the Micra battery is said to be underpowered. It will start your car, but it's not ideal. That's what I read anyway.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Ground terminal is on the left as you look at my battery. a quick call to Nissan will answer any confusion.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

z-tune34 said:


> Hi mates, I don't have understood what should be the maximum size and power battery for a R34 GTR...


Actually i have 60 Ah - 450 Ah but i think is too small.
Any info about?

THX


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

z-tune34 said:


> Actually i have 60 Ah - 450 Ah but i think is too small.
> Any info about?
> 
> THX


Size is a big as the space. Capacity wise - as much as possible!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

On R32 GTR the battery fit's into place with terminals at rear of battery.

The -ve is closest to the plenum and +ve is closest to the wing.

60 Ah - 450 Ah sounds fine, that size seems to be the highest for the size of battery you can fit in standard place for R32 GTR. That is what I will be going with.

Baz


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

@ P3RV3RT
Hi mate, 
sorry, the measures were related to my R34 GTR ...
My battery is located with both poles towards rear spoiler... the - at left side and the + at right side.



@ Cris	
Hi, thanks for the info.
I know that the battery with an amperage too great not good because you are likely to burn something ... confirmed?




In addition, is it possible that the UK version has the UK spec connectors and not jap?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

z-tune34 said:


> @ P3RV3RT
> @ Cris
> Hi, thanks for the info.
> I know that the battery with an amperage too great not good because you are likely to burn something ... confirmed?
> ...


Within reason it makes no difference. Larger capacity is generally bigger, heavier, more costly but if you can live with that then it's not an issue. I ran an 85AH battery for twos years without issue. It was the cheapest thing my local shop had. I have now killed it by discharging numerous times and leaving it completely flat. Has been replaced with a 100AH item.

It'll take longer to full charge something with larger capacity obviously but if you look after it that's no issue.

Whatever battery you pick a decent trickle charger (or conditioner) is a better investment than a super posh battery. A cheapo battery can last if you look after it and posh ones will die if abused. I'm temped to permanently wire in a conditioner so I just plug it in when I park up. I've already gone LED pretty much everywhere which should have reduced the alternator load somewhat.

Also keep an eye on the voltmeter on the dash it'll keep you informed with what's happening with the alternator. You can spot issues quickly and either investigate it yourself or pass it onto a man who can!


----------



## roadie (Feb 6, 2006)

When my battery finally died I ended up buying a car stereo power cell. Due to space constraints it needed to be small. This thing is tiny but cranks my car like crazy. I cut/drilled the terminals off the old battery and screwed them down on this one...
SHURiKEN SK-BT20 (SKBT20) 850 Amp 12 Volt AGM Power Cell Battery
We shall see how long it lasts.....


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks mates!!!


----------

